# Claim to Power



## chbdiablo (6. September 2014)

Nachdem ich mich in einem meiner letzten Themen (2011 ) schon damit befasst habe, gehts jetzt ans eingemachte:

Das hoffentlich allen bekannte Spiel Claim to Power soll demnächst mal wieder auf meinem Rechner laufen.
Das Problem: Die CD davon bleibt weiterhin unauffindbar.
Auch nachdem ich zwangsweise die große Schublade mit allen alten Spielen ausräumen musste und durchgewühlt habe.

Deshalb der große Aufruf: Wer das Ding besitzt und eine schnelle Internetverbindung hat, möge sich mit mir in Verbindung setzten. 
Ach ja, es war sogar mal in der PCG: 4/97, aber nur auf der Plus CD.

Und bevor jemand sagt "kauf es dir doch einfach nochmal": Zum Download gibts das nirgends zu kaufen und ich will nicht 1€ für das Spiel bezahlen und dann das 3-fache davon als Versand. 


Als Erinnerungshilfe: http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/claim-to-power

Besonders lustig übrigens die Wertungen:
PcGames 70
Powerplay 49
PcPlayer 24

Und da sage noch einer, heute werden die Redaktionen bestochen..


----------

